# Memory storage issue in vivo v3 max, used 163 MB, shows using 24.5 GB



## abha (May 2, 2018)

My phone model name is Vivo V3 Max.Its an android phone.

My phone memory shows 536 MB free of 24.7 GB. 

To check where all the memory is going, I connected my phone through usb cable to my laptop then I checked my phone folder on my laptop. 
My phone folder properties shows it has got 519 MB free of 24.7 GB (as can be seen in the attachment pic).

But when I opened the phone folder , selected everything inside it(all the folders and files inside it )and went to properties, It showed that only 163 MB is in use (as can be seen in the attachment pic).

So where has all the memory gone of 24.5 GB since all the memory inside the phone folder only contains 163 MB.

I need really help, as after installing 2-3 apps on my phone, there comes a memort storage issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How many applications, pictures, and documents do you have on the device? What does the Phone storage app say is taking up the most space?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The PC does not have access to the device's internal ROM usage, get an application like Root Explorer and run it on the phone, this will tell you how much is used by the Root file system.


----------

